# Jeff's Rub Recipe



## myagentcam (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi all. I purchased this a couple (or more) years ago and have had the recipe on my phone since. Recently my phone decided to take a swim in the hot tub, so I no longer have the downloaded pfd. Even though I've made it a bunch of times, unfortunately my memory isn't good enough to remember the exact measurements and spices.

Can someone tell me if there is a place I can redownload it at? I'm hoping i can re-login and get it again, but I can't even begin to recall what site I was on when it was purchased. I know I learned about it from here, but can't recall if it was actually purchased from Jeff's "online store" or not.

Hopefully it's still around to login to. Thanks all!


----------



## myagentcam (Dec 30, 2018)

I just found the confirmation email with the download link. Unfortunately it doesn't work anymore. Any other ideas anyone has? Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 30, 2018)

bmudd14474
  or @TulsaJeff  can either of you help here?

They should see this and hopefully take care of it for you if not post again or send me a PM


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2018)

myagentcam
 check your email.


----------



## shinny (Dec 30, 2018)

I lost mine too, printed it and lost them both when my wife cleaned the kitchen and wandered into my BBQ stuff. I used Jeff's site to ask for help a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything. I wonder if I used my old email address when I bought the recipe.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2018)

shinny
 check your email.


----------



## myagentcam (Dec 30, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> myagentcam
> check your email.



Hi bmudd. I I appreciate your willingness to help me. I cjexked my email, and don't have anything regarding this site or Jeff's rub. I also checked my spam folder. Any ideas?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2018)

myagentcam
 sent you a pm


----------



## myagentcam (Dec 30, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> myagentcam
> sent you a pm



Thank you. Just replied.


----------



## shinny (Dec 31, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> shinny
> check your email.



Thank you very much


----------

